# Closeout deal at Vermont Country Store



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Just got an email that they are having a winter sale of 50 to 80% of select
merchandise. The products include Irish Whiskey fudge, Brandy filled chocolate 
beans among other tasty products. I just ordered a box full (there goes the diet)

Here is the link to the food portion:
http://www.vermontcountrystore.com


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Just got an email that they are having a winter sale of 50 to 80% of select
> merchandise. The products include Irish Whiskey fudge, Brandy filled chocolate
> beans among other tasty products. I just ordered a box full (there goes the diet)
> 
> ...


:sb I'm starting a new diet with my wife today. It should be easier since she is going it as well, even though she doesn't need it. I'm hoping to have lost roughly 5-10 lbs in two weeks. I'm hoping that's enough to beat tristan and skinsfan this month.

You better store that fudge in the closet or pack it away somewhere while you are dieting!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> You better store that fudge in the closet or pack it away somewhere while you are dieting!


Most will be given away. I do have a huge freezer to keep stuff in for what
is left.


----------

